# Ling Lang Tires???Help me!!



## Mk4_Jetta_CA (Mar 5, 2005)

*Ling Long Tires???Help me!!*

Alright i have been offered a GREAT deal on a set of 16" Ling Long directional tires.... however i have never heard of this brand... only know that its a Chinese company... can you some type of helpful response as to whether these are good quality tires or not??? 

*long... my bad... spelling error


_Modified by Mk4_Jetta_CA at 6:53 PM 4-11-2006_


----------



## Rassig (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: Ling Lang Tires???Help me!! (Mk4_Jetta_CA)*

Google is your friend:
BTW, it's Ling Long.
http://www.worldtireimports.com/
I wouldn't do it, but that's just me. 
I try to not buy any Chinese products, especially automotive.
Maybe in ten years, but not now.


----------



## Mk4_Jetta_CA (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: Ling Lang Tires???Help me!! (Rassig)*

AHHH yeah thanks for the correction... i was really looking for experience with Chinese products and or with the Ling Long products themselves... thanks for the response...


----------

